
Coronavirus diary: Ethically sourcing data for the fight against COVID19 - killjoywashere
https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-diary
======
killjoywashere
My initial reaction as a pathologist bringing in COVID19 testing and talking
to friends estimating the disaster that is about to land is this: I want this
guy to get a lot of help. Now.

My second thought: are there others like this? I need people putting data in,
but I also need the health system to have collective visibility on the stats
and be able to reach out to individuals and say "how are you doing?" "Time to
come into the hospital." "Your results are back, you're clear". Patient-
Provider-Public Health.

Edit: the only other one I can find is the Korean app (link to the app in this
article, but Korean, so I don't really know)
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615329/coronavirus-
south-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615329/coronavirus-south-korea-
smartphone-app-quarantine/)

------
killjoywashere
An API:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572400)

